# G53SW Keyboard Backlight



## craftkiller (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is possible to control the keyboard backlight on the ASUS G53SW? (it should be the same as the G73 if that helps). I realize that freebsd FreeBSD is not linux but if it helps I can control the backlight in linux v3.0+ by writing a number to a file under /sys.
`# cat /sys/class/leds/asus::kbd_backlight/max_brightness > /sys/class/leds/asus::kbd_backlight/brightness`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Try loading acpi_asus(4), see if that helps.


----------



## craftkiller (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but sadly that didn't work. From what I can tell from linux, the keyboard backlight detection was patched into asus-wmi. I'm going to try booting back into linux and seeing if wmidump can tell me anything.


----------

